# Falla de UPS EATON 9355



## cmx001 (Ago 4, 2020)

UPS EATON 9355 indica alarma por falla de fusible de Bypass; ¿alguien sabe en número de parte de estos fusibles, o bien cómo accesar el equipo para revisarlos? gracias


----------



## Power_E (Ago 27, 2020)

Hola, 

He encontrado este PDF, debo decir que en los esquemáticos no indica de qué tipo son los fusibles, así que creo que va a tocar abrir y mirar. En el manual explica como acceder a las diferentes zonas.

Espero te sea de ayuda este manual. 

Saludos.


----------



## HectorR (Nov 7, 2020)

*C*onseguí de *P*owerware un UPS serie prestige*,* a la vista tiene la mayoría de los *M*osfet en corto*,* un relay de entrada chamuscado y voló creo es un termistor de pastilla redonda verde obscuro*,* la de al lado quedo sana, yo lo enchufé a la línea*,* no tiene las baterías*,* arrancó*,* empezó a verse actividad en el panel frontal y al minuto explotó*,* dejo un pdf pero me gustaría conseguir un esquemático.


----------



## HectorR (Nov 15, 2020)

*M*e gustaría repararlo para usarlo como fuente de emergencia de vivienda , lleva 10 baterías que entregan 120 *V* , mi pregunta *:* una vez reparado *¿ Y*o podría probarlo simulando las baterías con una fuente de 120 *V*cc *?¿*Se puede conectar sin baterías a la entrada 220 *V?*


----------



## mcrven (Nov 15, 2020)

Amigo Hector, en términos generales esos equipos se dañan por mal uso. Siendo el más conocido, conectarlos directamente al suministro de energía de las viviendas u oficinas, sin instalación de una unidad de transferencia. Luego de una caída de línea y al retorno de la energía, se produce la explosión del banco de elementos de potencia, amén que pueden explotar otras cosas también.
Tratar de encender la unidad mediante una fuente que sustituya las baterías, no es viable. El circuito está dotado de un sistema que supervisa la existencia de la batería, así como su estado, tomando lectura de varios parámetros, como por ejemplo la R interna de la misma, cosa que la fuente de poder no tiene.
Conectar el equipo a la red sin batería solo permitirá el encendido de la parte de control, en especial el LED indicador de falla de Batería. Del resto, nada más va a funcionar. La secuencia necesaria para lograr el encendido y puesta en marcha es la siguiente: 1) Instalar la batería con la unidad apagada.  2) Introducir el conector AC en la toma de energía activa, o sea, con energía. 3) Luego de verificar las luces que indican "Luz Verde", pasar el interruptor a encendido (ON). 4) Si todo en regla, conectar alguna carga a las tomas de salida y encender la carga o cargas...
Para verificar el funcionamiento del UPS se debe extraer el conector de las tomas de suministro, esperando que las cargas sigan encendidas. Si esto estuviese bien, las luces indicarían la operación con baterías. Luego se debe reconectar las tomas, verificando que las luces retornan a su condición previa.

Difícilmente podrás conseguir esquemáticos de UPS. Te sugiero que levantes el diagrama por Ingeniería Inversa, antes de acometer cualquier trabajo.


----------



## HectorR (Nov 17, 2020)

mcrven dijo:


> Amigo Hector, en términos generales esos equipos se dañan por mal uso. Siendo el más conocido, conectarlos directamente al suministro de energía de las viviendas u oficinas, sin instalación de una unidad de transferencia. Luego de una caída de línea y al retorno de la energía, se produce la explosión del banco de elementos de potencia, amén que pueden explotar otras cosas también.
> Tratar de encender la unidad mediante una fuente que sustituya las baterías, no es viable. El circuito está dotado de un sistema que supervisa la existencia de la batería, así como su estado, tomando lectura de varios parámetros, como por ejemplo la R interna de la misma, cosa que la fuente de poder no tiene.
> Conectar el equipo a la red sin batería solo permitirá el encendido de la parte de control, en especial el LED indicador de falla de Batería. Del resto, nada más va a funcionar. La secuencia necesaria para lograr el encendido y puesta en marcha es la siguiente: 1) Instalar la batería con la unidad apagada.  2) Introducir el conector AC en la toma de energía activa, o sea, con energía. 3) Luego de verificar las luces que indican "Luz Verde", pasar el interruptor a encendido (ON). 4) Si todo en regla, conectar alguna carga a las tomas de salida y encender la carga o cargas...
> Para verificar el funcionamiento del UPS se debe extraer el conector de las tomas de suministro, esperando que las cargas sigan encendidas. Si esto estuviese bien, las luces indicarían la operación con baterías. Luego se debe reconectar las tomas, verificando que las luces retornan a su condición previa.
> ...


Hola mcrven, muy buena informacion la que me estas brindando .
me interesa saber si hay forma de simular el banco de baterías para estar seguro de no comprarlas hasta su funcionamiento ya que son diez de 12v;


----------



## mcrven (Nov 17, 2020)

HectorR dijo:


> Hola mcrven, muy buena informacion la que me estas brindando .
> me interesa saber si hay forma de simular el banco de baterías para estar seguro de no comprarlas hasta su funcionamiento ya que son diez de 12v;



Acláranos un punto, Hector:
¿Estás seguro que las baterías están conectadas todas en serie? Esto daría 120VDC.

Si la configuración fuese 2 paquetes de 5 baterías en paralelo, conectados en serie, tendríamos 24VDC.
Si fuesen 4 paquetes de 3 baterías en paralelo, conectados en serie, la resultante serían 48VDC.

Es que no cuadra el uso de alta tensión DC, a menos que la UPS sea de muy alta potencia.
Verifica el asunto y comentas. Indica la potencia que dice tener la UPS.

Repito... no hay manera viable de simular baterías. En diversas experiencias, he podido darme cuenta que... si las baterías no están conectadas y en buenas condiciones, las UPSs no arrancan.
En tu caso, una sola de ellas en estado deficiente, sería suficiente para que el equipo no arranque.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 17, 2020

Agrega información relacionada con el tamaño de las baterías que se supone deben utilizarse.
Imagino que no pedirán batería de automóvil. Solo su peso superaría los 200 kg. y qué decir del volúmen.

Si puedes, coloca unas imagenes del equipo. Siempre es útil.


----------



## Yinbao (Nov 20, 2020)

Me interesa este tema!! Yo tambien tengo una UPS y quiero usarla como inversor en una granja.  Tenia la bateria fastidiada, intente arrancar con una fuente (12v) simulando la bateria y no lo consegui. Cuando enchufe a red la UPS ponia battey load 0%. En los bornes de la bateria habia 28v. Puede que las baterias que llevaba estuviesen para suministrar 24v?

En los bornes de la bateria no, en los cables que se conectan a los bornes de la bateria, me he confundido


----------



## mcrven (Nov 20, 2020)

Yinbao dijo:


> Me interesa este tema!! Yo tambien tengo una UPS y quiero usarla como inversor en una granja.  Tenia la bateria fastidiada, intente arrancar con una fuente (12v) simulando la bateria y no lo consegui. Cuando enchufe a red la UPS ponia battey load 0%. En los bornes de la bateria habia 28v. Puede que las baterias que llevaba estuviesen para suministrar 24v?
> 
> En los bornes de la bateria no, en los cables que se conectan a los bornes de la bateria, me he confundido



Conecta dos lámparas de auto en serie. Deben ser de mismo voltaje y Vatios. Esa serie la conectas en vez de la batería, al encender la UPS conectada a la red, deberían encender las lámparas. De ser así, es cuando deberán medir la tensión en los cables y así sabrás cual será. Si se mantiene en 28 VDC, es obvio que la batería necesaria, será de 24V. 2 X 12V en serie.
Solo quedará determinar, de cuantos Amps son requeridas.


----------



## HectorR (Nov 20, 2020)

mcrven dijo:


> Acláranos un punto, Hector:
> ¿Estás seguro que las baterías están conectadas todas en serie? Esto daría 120VDC.
> 
> Si la configuración fuese 2 paquetes de 5 baterías en paralelo, conectados en serie, tendríamos 24VDC.
> ...


----------



## mcrven (Nov 21, 2020)

En el manual no se encuentra ninguna indicación relacionada con el tipo de baterías, ni indicaciones para su remplazo.
Trata de buscar el Service Manual.


----------



## HectorR (Nov 21, 2020)

En la página 70  dice 10 baterías por gabinete de 5 amperes


----------



## Yinbao (Nov 21, 2020)

mcrven dijo:


> Conecta dos lámparas de auto en serie. Deben ser de mismo voltaje y Vatios. Esa serie la conectas en vez de la batería, al encender la UPS conectada a la red, deberían encender las lámparas. De ser así, es cuando deberán medir la tensión en los cables y así sabrás cual será. Si se mantiene en 28 VDC, es obvio que la batería necesaria, será de 24V. 2 X 12V en serie.
> Solo quedará determinar, de cuantos Amps son requeridas.


Bien y si baja hasta mas o menos 12v necesitara de 12v. Los amperios no me importa mucho puesto que quiero hacer un inversor para una granja. 
Mi mayor duda era porqué no sacaba 230v AC cuando simulé las baterias con la fuente. Puede que fuese porque puse poca tension, pero suponiendo que está la UPS en buen estado y las baterias en teoria sean de 12v. Tendria que puentear algun rele?
O seria porque puse una fuente y no una bateria?


----------



## mcrven (Nov 22, 2020)

ACLARADO el misterio... Entonces, sí son baterías de 12V, 5 Ah y conectadas en serie, pues el Paquete de beterías debe suministrar 120 VDC.

120 V @ 5 A = 600 W, en teoría...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 22, 2020



Otro dato importante... la forma de onda de salida es determinante para saber que, la UPS es del tipo "Real UPS" o ON-line UPS. En este tipo de UPS no hay conmutación Generador o Línea. El generador alimenta las tomas de salida constantemente. El único cambio es del sistema de "alimentación Fuente de poder/ Baterías".
La Unidad de Transferencia se ocupa de evitar que la línea de la vivienda quede alimentada simultáneamente por ambos servicios.


----------



## Yinbao (Nov 26, 2020)

mcrven dijo:


> Conecta dos lámparas de auto en serie. Deben ser de mismo voltaje y Vatios. Esa serie la conectas en vez de la batería, al encender la UPS conectada a la red, deberían encender las lámparas. De ser así, es cuando deberán medir la tensión en los cables y así sabrás cual será. Si se mantiene en 28 VDC, es obvio que la batería necesaria, será de 24V. 2 X 12V en serie.
> Solo quedará determinar, de cuantos Amps son requeridas.


He probado con dos ventiladores industriales en paralelo de 24V y cada uno de 1A. En vacio media 27,8 y cuando los conecte funcionaban perfectamente y ha bajado a 27,2 pero yo creo que es normal. 
Que solo faltaba determinar de cuantos Ah eran las baterias decias para que funcione la UPS como tal verdad? Si quiero usar como inversor puedo poner cuantos quiera y de la capacidad (Ah) que quiera, siempre y cuando sean de 24v no?


----------



## mcrven (Nov 26, 2020)

Yinbao dijo:


> He probado con dos ventiladores industriales en paralelo de 24V y cada uno de 1A. En vacio media 27,8 y cuando los conecte funcionaban perfectamente y ha bajado a 27,2 pero yo creo que es normal.
> Que solo faltaba determinar de cuantos Ah eran las baterias decias para que funcione la UPS como tal verdad? Si quiero usar como inversor puedo poner cuantos quiera y de la capacidad (Ah) que quiera, siempre y cuando sean de 24v no?



Eso determina la tensión de las baterías = 24V. Pueden ser baterías de auto (dos en serie); todo es cuestión del alojamiento para ellas. Creo que fabrican baterías de 24V en un solo envase, pero no estoy seguro.

Las baterías de auto (Plomo/Ácido), suelen cargar entre 13.8 V y 14.2 V. Para 24V, la tensión de carga sería el doble 27,6 a 28,4 V. Tu cargador está en el rango según tu prueba.

Saludos...


----------



## Yinbao (Nov 27, 2020)

Pero quiero usar como inversor y la carga haria con placa(s) solar(es).  Por ahora he probado con una fuente simular las baterias y no invertia, pone como si no tuviera bateria. A ver si cuando pongo la bateria saca 230v AC. 
Sí, baterias de 24v sí que venden pero estoy planteando poner dos de 12v para asi tener opcion de poner consumibles de 12 y 24v. Si pongo bateria(s) de 24v no podre enchufar nada a 12v. 
muchas gracias por el dato de la tension de carga.


----------



## Yinbao (Nov 27, 2020)

La UPS creo que esta bien. Me falta probar ponerle una bateria y a ver si saca 230v AC. Lo que no sé es si solo tengo que hacer eso o hay que hacer algo antes, puentear algun rele por ejemplo o alguna otra cosa...


----------

